# baby corn



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

i will be getting a baby corn snake friday.
heres my basic setup, tell me waht i should do to improove.

substrate- papertowl
heating- basking light
hide-?? (what should i use somthing cheap like a small box_
drift wood to climb on
10 gallon till hes bigger( hes like only 7 in maybe smaller)
screen lid

now i will be feeding frozen pinkies, do i need to dust them w/ that calicum dust?
what temp should i keep tank at, does it need heating at night?
when im ready to upgrade tank what size should i get?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

There is no need to dust or do anything to the frozen pinkies besides thaw them. Remember, mice have bones, no need for calcium supplementation.

Around 80-85F during the day, can drop down to 70-75F at night without incident. Is the room the cage is going in particularly cold? If so, I recomend a heat mat on one side to keep the temp from dropping too low.

Damn near every pet shop that sels reptiles sells cheap plastic hides, get one. Try to avoid anything textured or with lots of nooks and crannies, makes it harder to clean.

I keep my big corn in a 24"x24" custom wood cage, do you have any woodworking skills, or have a friend who does? If so, you can put together a sturdy cage for quite a bit less than a similarly sized glass tank. If you do decide to go with glass, a 20 long or 30 breeder will do.

-PK


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

thanks for the info boomer! about how long should i keep him in the 10 gallon, or about how big can he before i put him a new home?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

irate said:


> thanks for the info boomer! about how long should i keep him in the 10 gallon, or about how big can he before i put him a new home?
> [snapback]812503[/snapback]​


When he's as long as the front panel and one of the short side panels, about two and a half feet.

-PK


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

thanks man for this info, ill post pics wheni get em


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

i have a couple more questions

how often should i feed him?
are there different types of foods i should use or just pinkis then fuzzies then mice
im going to feed dead food, but can i ever feed live just for entertainment or is this a nono?(if i did it would be like every other month)


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

> how often should i feed him?


Weekly.



> are there different types of foods i should use or just pinkis then fuzzies then mice


Mice are a complete diet, there is no reason to give them anything else. Last thing you want is them getting "hooked" on something expensive and seasonally available.



> im going to feed dead food, but can i ever feed live just for entertainment or is this a nono?(if i did it would be like every other month)


It's a no-no, they can get "hooked" on live food like I described above. This isn't a big deal when they're small and taking pinkies, but an adult mouse can easily kill or maim a snake when threatened.

-PK


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

just some info on my corn snake cage 
under tankheater on one side with a hide over it
another hide on the cool side so he thermoregulate
water bowl to fully submerge 
paper towel substrate 
paper towel roll for him to go into (neonates like to feel secure and there body being cuddled by the tube)
and locks on the screen

when young he ate 2 pinkies a week 
now he is eating once a week (2 pinkies in one sitting)
gonna bump him up to fuzzies when i run out of pinkies 
never handle within 48 hours of feeding or he might reguratate his food

and more questions just ask


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

death-well as right now i cant afford the under tank heater, but i will but a new bulb for my heat lamp(about what wattage should i use), do i have to use a under tank heater?

boomer- thanks for all the info i will post pics of him and keep you guys updated with his health and how he is doing and i will never feed live mice

will this bee cool for a hide?
also that is the driftwood i will be using both have been boiled to ensure that are clean


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

uth are not necassary but i prefer them over heat lamps 
what ever you like u can do

and that driftwood is nice and the hide is ok
a little to open on the sides and wont make him feel as secure as if he was completey covered 
but it will work fine
u can also use those disposable tupple wares and cut a whole in it


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

well, i was thinking the same but im going to get some off that moss stuff and put it in the hide and use it to cover the sides, or i might use paper towl but if all else fails i will use tubberwhare, im going to throw a papertowl roll thing in the back for him to


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

i will have pics of him in the non-p pic section

i have a 100 watt buld in a 60 watt lamp, its all the store had will i be ok?


----------

